# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Using the human senses in dream

## doddolfur

Hi there. This hasn't happened before in a dream that I can remember but this morning I had a short nap before I went to work, probably around 30 minutes or so. The first thing I remember of the dream was my strange stability of movement, almost like it happens in real life. I could walk in and out of rooms without floating up in the air (which is awesome though), and things just seemed more stable then in my recent LD's were one circumstance can suddenly turn into another with only one footstep.
Next thing I remember was my strange awareness of my senses (sound, smell, taste, touch). I remember going outside in the dream and I felt really cold like not only did I know it was cold I really felt like I was freezing, folding my own arms around me and shaking like I do when I'm cold in reality. Then I remember some textures of stuff I touched and the smell inside a fast food chain I was suddenly in. 

Maybe some of you get these senses working all the time in your dreams but this was the first time for my that it was so extreme, and working on all levels. 

Does anyone know if you can work on this? like make it appear more often? (could be a downside in some situations I guess) but I don't know, I felt really interested when I woke up...

----------


## lucidreamsavy

Often in any dreams, even LDs, you're senses are vastly limited.  This is mostly because you don't even think about these senses.  If you want to get them in a LD, just try to concentrate on them, and if you are, there is a good chance that something around senses, along those lines, will happen.  But, be aware, in a dream sometimes in dreams these senses can be very strange, not necessarily bad, but strange.  So, just try to pay attention to them.  As simple as that.  Touch something and try to think about how it would feel in real life, and you should feel it.  If you think it'll feel weird, then it will.

Also, it is quite fun to eat things in LDs, though for some things can taste pretty bland, or no taste at all.  But some say that tastes in dreams are rather extravegent.

----------


## Xaqaria

For me, it is just a matter of focus. If I don't notice a strange sensation, it doesn't register, but if I actually think, "what does this feel (or smell, sound, etc.) like" I become more aware of those senses. Perhaps a way to foster this in your dreams would be to just be more aware of it while you are awake. Consciously smell, feel, hear, etc. your surroundings more while awake and you will naturally be more aware of it while you dream.

----------


## oniman7

For me, I usually have all the senses when I dream. Specifically, touch and taste are very real for me, allowing me to feel even the smallest thing such as my shoe lace, and taste anything just the way it would in real life. 
However, a slight amount of focus in a lucid dream can allow you to manifest just about any sense. Some, such as taste and smell, may be harder at first, but you just have to focus, the same way you get anything done in a lucid dream. In fact, a couple of stabilization methods rely on this. A lot of people say that you have a different set of senses when you dream (your "dream self" doesn't feel the same things your sleeping body is doing, and vice versa) so immersing yourself in the sense of the dream is supposed to help you stabilize it longer. Touch is usually advised, as it's generally the last to go.

Sorry for the rant. By the way, is your avatar from the Rene Laloux movie "Fantastic Planet"?

----------


## GreyDecay

I had a dream just last night in which I tasted a sandwich I made. Now that I think of it, it may be the first LD I've had where I tasted something.  :tongue2:

----------


## doddolfur

oniman7: Yes indeed from that movie. A great visual satisfaction this piece. 
Thank you for your answers, appreaciate it alot  :wink2:

----------


## innerspacecadet

I used to almost never remember touch, taste, or smell from dreams, but now I experience those even in non-lucids.

In order to advance my ability to use these senses in LD's, I simply set them as a lucid task.  "Go touch/taste/smell something."  First time I remember doing that was long before DreamViews, way back around the time I read LaBerge's book, when I wanted to go taste something in the fridge.  I found myself a grapefruit, and it was fresh, cold, and sweet.

----------


## Wikihan

I would want to find out how things taste that you normally can't eat. Like taking a bite out of the trunk of a tree, or chewing on a metal spoon.

----------


## GreyDecay

> I would want to find out how things taste that you normally can't eat. Like taking a bite out of the trunk of a tree, or chewing on a metal spoon.



Who says you can't normally eat tree bark and spoons?  :tongue2:

----------


## Wikihan

> Who says you can't normally eat tree bark and spoons?



I used to eat spoons as a reality check, but when I had to go to the dentist to get a piece of my tooth glued back on I quit the habit. ::D:

----------


## llaamaface

I'm always disconnected with my senses in normal dreams. I mean, it's not like I don't experience them, but not in a spectacular or memorable way. In lucids, however, it is way different, and the only thing it really requires is focus.

One instance I can recall involves the sense of smell. I can't even recall a normal dream where I really smelled something. But in this particular dream, pre-lucid, I was at my house, and a man I have been quite infaturated with had come. He went and sat on our couch, where I was gazing at him appreciatively, and suddenly something hit me, and I knew I was in a dream. Then, taking advice from advanced luciders, I just sat still and tried to focus the dream, using, naturally, the closest object (him). Everything seemed brighter and much more lush and vivid. I suddenly recalled IRL when I had seen this man last, and was taken aback by the mere scent of him. Then, in the dream, I tried to do the exact same, and breathed in, determined to experience the same sensation-- and it happened. He smelled better than he had in real life, and again, I was knocked aback, surprised at how real it was. But then, before I could activate any other senses, alas, I awoke.

I know it seems strange and petty to prattle on about smell, but honestly, this smell was...good, to say the least, haha. They do say those you are attracted to smell a notable bit more tempting than anything else.

----------


## Bizarre Jester

well you're supposed to have all 5 senses. I have to be really "in" the dream to smell, I guess that's the same for everybody.

----------

